
习近平同意大利总统举行会谈 - foxzhou
原标题：习近平同意大利总统举行会谈
视频|习近平同意大利总统举行会谈<p><pre><code>  欢迎仪式后习近平主席同意大利总统马塔雷拉举行会谈。两国元首一致同意，从战略高度和长远角度牢牢把握中意关系发展大方向，携手推动中意全面战略伙伴关系在新时期得到更大发展。

  习近平指出，中意都是拥有灿烂文化的文明古国。两国关系有着深厚的历史积淀。今年是中意建立全面战略伙伴关系15周年，明年将迎来两国建交50周年。近半个世纪来，两国相互尊重、相互信任、相互帮助，不断密切高层交往和战略互信，增进交流合作和利益交融，深化相互了解和传统友谊。当今世界正面临百年未有之大变局。中方愿同意方传承和发扬合作精神，加强战略沟通，推动国际社会求同存异，以合作促发展，为建设一个更加美好的世界贡献新的智慧和力量。

  习近平强调，中方愿同意方携手努力，把牢新时期中意关系发展大方向，密切高层交往，推动双边务实合作提质升级。我赞同总统先生提出的意中应该做利益包容、共同发展的伙伴，中方愿同意方加强全面战略伙伴关系。双方要强化理念沟通，巩固政治互信，继续在涉及彼此核心利益和重大关切问题上相互理解和支持，密切政府、立法机构、政党交流合作。双方要打造合作亮点，携手共建“一带一路”，加强发展战略对接和务实合作规划。中方愿进口更多意大利优质产品，鼓励更多有实力的中资企业赴意大利投资兴业。双方要密切人文交流，加强文化、教育、影视、媒体等领域交流合作，筑牢民心相通工程。</code></pre>
======
dragonbonheur
Cooperation works better than antagonism. I think Italy will gain more from
cooperating with China and the Belt and Road initiative than if they listened
to the Trump Administration simply because the USA as no plan whatsoever for
the future and neither does the European Union in some way.

